# Beckwith returns to the Church of Rome.



## yeutter (May 7, 2007)

Frank Beckwith has resigned his position as the head of the Evangelical Theological Society and returned to the Church of Rome. 
This is the same organiztion that refused to toss out Clark Pinnock and the open view types. 
See blog on the topic here.


----------



## Answerman (May 7, 2007)

Is he the same guy as Francis J. Beckwith from Stand to Reason?


----------



## larryjf (May 7, 2007)

Yes, he resigned his post, but is keeping his membership. There's another blog article on Morning Coffee with Gomarus.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (May 7, 2007)

Argh. He is one of my favorite contemporary philosophers (at least with respect to the abortion debate). We need more reformed philosophers!


----------



## R. Scott Clark (May 7, 2007)

there's discussion of this on the HB.

the latest is that he's leaving the ETS

rsc


----------



## Pilgrim (May 7, 2007)

http://rightreason.ektopos.com/archives/2007/05/my_return_to_th.html


----------



## turmeric (May 7, 2007)

This is sad.


----------



## historyb (May 7, 2007)

indeed


----------



## bookslover (May 8, 2007)

R. Scott Clark said:


> there's discussion of this on the HB.
> 
> the latest is that he's leaving the ETS
> 
> rsc



Reading Tom Yeutter's link above, it looks like the new president of Biola University could be a problem, too. Liberals and moderates are evangelicals? If that's an accurate quote, then I don't think so...


----------



## crhoades (May 10, 2007)

Carl Trueman discusses Beckwith's move here.


----------



## yeutter (May 10, 2007)

crhoades said:


> Carl Trueman discusses Beckwith's move here.




 Trueman hits the nail on the head.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 10, 2007)

Tony Reinke weighs in.


----------

